

To Do List Advice - sscheper
http://howtogetfocused.com/to-do-list-2/the-to-do-list-secret-everybody-ought-to-know/

======
blatherard
TODO: Upgrade hosting account.

~~~
hxr
Time to invent a new term for 'slashdotted' applied to HN. (Especially since
HN seems to drive a lot of referral traffic). Any good suggestions anyone?

~~~
kroger
ycombinated?

~~~
kroger
And then they can have this cool tattoo:

[http://theartoftattoo.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/y-combinat...](http://theartoftattoo.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/y-combinator.jpg)

------
paolomaffei
I was interested in the book.

[http://howtogetfocused.com/the-ultimate-focus-
package-01/000...](http://howtogetfocused.com/the-ultimate-focus-
package-01/000020812467511/)

Then I saw the long sale letter that people should realize actually screams
"SCAM" and the $97 price.

But then googling the book title I found this:

<http://howtogetfocused.com/get-the-ebook-today/>

No sale letter (phew) and a $24.99 price. Does anyone know if this is the same
book we're talking about? Or is it different because there are no bonuses?
Which sounds strange since they are labeled "free bonuses".

------
piinbinary
The secret that everybody ought to know is that "It seems your account is
currently using too much CPU / Memory time"? :-)

Mirror: [http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?client=ubuntu&#...</a>

------
acangiano
A similar concept is presented in the time management section of The Ultimate
Sales Machine by Chet Holmes. He suggests minimizing reactive tasks and
confining them to pre-allocated slots of time, rather than letting them
interrupt you throughout the day. It's an obvious suggestion, but few people
adopt it in their daily life.

------
tomjen3
Coral content cache:

[http://howtogetfocused.com.nyud.net/to-do-list-2/the-to-
do-l...](http://howtogetfocused.com.nyud.net/to-do-list-2/the-to-do-list-
secret-everybody-ought-to-know/)

------
hardlytodo
this is spam.....really!!

------
sscheper
@blatherard LOL. Do you guys have any recommendations on a hosting account?
Sorry for the inconvenience...

I pay about $20 a month for Hostican, but still seem to be having problems
when my stories get on Hacker News or Digg...

~~~
weaksauce
You can just hit reply below his post to nest the comments. No need to twitter
style shout outs.

What kind of hosting do you have now? Is it a VPS or plain hosted webhosting?
If it is a vps I would say to go with linode for the money it looks like they
overprovision there plans at hostican but I am just guessing. the front page
of digg will send a lot of traffic so even then you should be employing
caching of dynamic pages, offloading large media to CDN's or amazon S3, or
offering a static page stripped down when you are on the front page depending
on how much traffic. If you are experiencing massive traffic in bursts you can
do the amazon dynamic provisioning of servers to meet the spikes in traffic.

